# 10010 calambures



## swift

Querida Calambur:

Llegó la hora:





The WR Moderator Team said:


> Calambur (OK at 10,000 posts)


No solo has alcanzado la barra de los diez mil _posts_, sino que nos das dejado diez más de ñapa. 

¿Cómo podríamos celebrar esta plusmarca? ¿A lo mejor con mate y masitas?







Muchas gracias por tus aportes al foro _Sólo Español_. ¡Que sean muchos diez miles más!


----------



## totor

muchos mates no vamos a poder tomar con esa bombilla al revés, pero tampoco nos vamos a poner quisquillosos por eso…

*¡¡¡felices 10.010, vivi!!!*


----------



## swift

totor said:


> muchos mates no vamos a poder tomar con esa bombilla al revés


¡Es que es para el feliz no cumpleaños de Vivi!


----------



## S.V.

_*¡Cien mil masajes de gato!  *_Siempre un gusto verte, ¡felicidades... y_ gracias!_
M


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

¡Muchas felicidades por la constancia (casi nada, 10.000 mensajes), la paciencia y el buen talante siempre, Vivi!

Un abrazo


----------



## Señor K

En un pasado no tan remoto (pero sí muy ingenuo), tuve la osadía de tratar de alcanzarte en tu número de posteos... Nah, mentira. Nunca podría y nunca lo querré hacer tampoco. Una marca como la tuya no es imitable, ¡pero sí elogiable! 

Felicidades en este nuevo hito para Wordreference. Es un triunfo para el idioma.


----------



## Agró

Muac, Muac...


----------



## Kaxgufen

¡Cuanta participación y que locuacidad! MUCHAS FELICIDADES y a esperar al 12345 que también es festejable ¿o no?


----------



## Aviador

¡¡¡10.010!!! ¡Ése es un Súper Gato!




¡Felicidades, Vivi!


----------



## jorgema

Muy lejos de alcanzar esa marca, sólo puedo ver con admiración y respeto a la compañera Calambur. Que sean muchos más, pues siempre es un gusto leer tus participaciones. Felicidades.


----------



## kunvla

Muchas gracias, Vivi, por tus intervenciones y esas ganas de ayudarnos tan tremendas a los que aprendemos español.

¡Felicidades, y que sigas muchos años más participando y ayudando en el foro _Sólo Español_!


----------



## quethibum

*¡10 010 ya! ¡No te llegamos ni a los talones!*



*¡¡FELICIDADES VIVI!! *


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Gracias por esos más de 10 000, Calambur!

(Ah y también me dijo mi Bigotes --en mi avatar-- que te diera las gracias por defender a los peludos.)


----------



## Calambur

Hola, chicos... (y chica).

Estoy muy emocionada con los comentarios. No esperaba estos halagos... inmerecidos, por cierto.

No tengo palabras para agredecerles tantas muestras cariño.

Besotes para todos, incluido Bigotes y otras pequeñas sabandijas que yo me sé que andan ronroneando por ahí...

¡Chuic, chuic!...

Vivi


----------



## totor

Calambur said:


> No tengo palabras para agredecerles tantas muestras cariño.


no te preocupes, vivi, con un miau nos alcanza…


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Veo mucho *felino *por aquí, jiiiiiii (iba a decir que veo mucho _gato_, pero noooo, jajajjaja, broma)

Pero tan calladita que siempre veo a mi querídisima Calambur, y ¡Mira nada más!, ¡1ó,óóó participaciones! Me caigo al mar!
Eso quiere decir que ahora te cotizas más Calamburcita. Ta'bien, descansa un poquitín y no creas que no noté tu ausencia de casi dos semanas o más, el mes pasado. Yo me pregunte a mí mismo, pleonásmicamente, sí, que: ¿Dónde andará Calambur gatita amarilla atigrada del foro?, y ahora lo sé: dabas de comer a _tus _pajaritos que caen estrepitosamente en tu jardín. ¿Y nosotros?, danos más, pues 10,000 no nos basta. Prometemos posarnos más por aquí (jajaja, quien no haya leído los hilos a los que aludo, no entenderá ni papa, jojojo).

Mis más sinceras felicitaciones compañera consentida y apreciada. Te has ganado un lugar en nuestros coranzocitos vituales por tan cordiales miaus miaus que has maullado en Wordferecence.

NI HELLO KITTY NI GATÚBELA

Tiene el foro a una gran gatita
que reina como pequeña leona
en los corazones que ella doma
cuando escribe con su patita.

Es por eso, que en este día
a Calambur, con alegría
¡Diez mil felicitaciones!,
¡Fanfarrias y bendiciones!
por todas las participaciones
de nuestra tan admirada argentina,
a quien ¡Vivi-vi-bién se estima!

Y ¡Miau!


----------



## Nanon

¡Mmmmmchuíííík!


----------



## Quique Alfaro

¡Felicitaciones!





¡Brindemos por los próximos 10 000!


----------



## Calambur

Muchas gracias *totor, Nanon, Miguelito y Quique.
*
Es un placer compartir discusiones con ustedes también.

Y haciéndole caso a Víctor, les mando un cariñito.

Vivi


----------



## Señor K

¿Eres tú de joven?


----------



## Calambur

¡Shhh!, no me deschaves.


----------



## chamyto

Felicitaciones por esos más de 10000 posts, @Calambur .


----------

